# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Kennt jemand den Energy Cake?

## greenwhite

Während ich eigentlich nach etwas völlig anderem gesucht habe, bin ich bei Amazon auf den Energy Cake gestoßen.

Ausschauen tut das Ganze wie ein größerer Riegel, aber er enthält ungefähr 500 kcal. Und der Preis klingt auch ok.

Aber bevor ich bestelle wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob bereits jemand von euch diese Snacks kennt und mir mit Erfahrungsberichten weiterhelfen kann. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

----------


## mankra

Wird von einem Wiener Unternehmen produziert (Lohnfertigung).
Verkauft sich über den Preis wohl sehr gut, viel Energie auf wenig Raum, schmeckt auch recht gut, aber für einen Sportriegel IMHO zuviel Fett.
Da kann ich auch einen Twix, Mars, etc. futtern.

----------


## greenwhite

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Ich habe nach deinem Beitrag jetzt einmal nach den Nährwerten des Energy Cakes und beispielsweise des Twix gesucht. 

Bei Ersteren sind die Anteile der Kohlenhydrate und des Eiweißes wesentlich höher, dafür ist der Zucker viel weniger. Von daher sollte es doch geeigneter für Sportler sein, oder?

Welche Geschmäcker haben dir am Besten geschmeckt?

----------


## flanger

> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
> 
> Ich habe nach deinem Beitrag jetzt einmal nach den Nährwerten des Energy Cakes und beispielsweise des Twix gesucht. 
> 
> Bei Ersteren sind die Anteile der Kohlenhydrate und des Eiweißes wesentlich höher, dafür ist der Zucker viel weniger. Von daher sollte es doch geeigneter für Sportler sein, oder?
> 
> Welche Geschmäcker haben dir am Besten geschmeckt?




Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen, als Snack wenn man auf einer langen tour nicht den Platz für eine volle Jause hat super

----------


## greenwhite

Vielen Dank, das klingt ja sehr gut!  :Smile: Welche Geschmäcker hast du bislang ausprobiert bzw. kannst du mir empfehlen? Es sind ja glaub ich mehr als zehn oder?

----------


## flanger

> Vielen Dank, das klingt ja sehr gut! 
> 
> Welche Geschmäcker hast du bislang ausprobiert bzw. kannst du mir empfehlen? Es sind ja glaub ich mehr als zehn oder?



Leider, ich hatte immer den cranberry, aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden!

----------


## firsttime

Ich muss da auch mal nachfragen - gibts denn das in vielen Geschmacksrichtungen? Ich gehör ja zu jenen die sich so schnell abessen und immer Abwechslung brauchen Und warum nicht hat man zumindest schnellk und easy mit.

----------


## greenwhite

Es gibt in 14 verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen, die alle entweder vegetarisch oder vegan sind.

Ich habe ihn bislang in den Geschmacksrichtungen Schoko-Orange, Himbeere sowie Cranberry ausprobiert und alle drei haben mir gut geschmeckt.

----------


## firsttime

Ja ok, ich habs eh schon gesichtet und hab mir mal ne box bestellt wo ne große Mischung drinnen ist, dann kann man mal rausfinden was man denn gerne mag. Danke für den Tipp.

----------


## Derrstre

na ja, preislich nicht so schlecht, dass sich kein Test lohnt  :Wink:

----------


## Mike_007

Sind echt ok und voll Empfehlenswert! Ich seh beim Fettgehalt kein Problem, irgendwoher müssen die vielen Kcal ja kommen bei der kleinen Menge!

----------


## fromnai

Ich muss sagen, ich persönlich halte nicht so viel von diesen Energie riegeln. Eine normale Banane macht auch ihren Job und ist nicht so teuer..

----------


## Sethimus

palmoel, kuenstliche aromen...

next!

----------

